# Luxaire furnace wont turn on.



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a luxaire furnace that wont kick on . hopefully someone can help.
It started last year it would work and then shut down . I would click the power switch off then back on and it would work again.
This year it didnt start at all. when turned on I hear a click, then some humming but nothing else. I had assume it was the ignitor since when I was unscrewing the screw, a piece of it fell out.
So I went and bought a new ignitor, and replaced it....still nothing happening. could it be possible I got a bad ignitor since upon inspection I havent seen it glow as some have describe it should on other threads.
Or could it be something else.....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Did you get a plug in or did you have to wire nut it in place?

If so, could be a bad connection. 

You sure that you didn't break the old one removing it. They can be fragile if borderline good (they can fall apart no fault of yours)and the problem could be else where.

Let's take it from there. The module powering the igniter can be bad.

But we need more info before we go any farther. How old is furnace?

Isit an 80% (metal pipe goes to chimney. Gets real hot). Or is it a 90% (vents out side wall with PVC pipe. Hot but you can hold on too it).

Need this info to be more specific as to repair is needed.


----------



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

*Blower*

I guess I should have mentioned that the blower motor does not appear to be spinning, it get hot when turned on, and it seems that is where the humming is coming from.
I was also told that if the blower is stuck that no current would get to the ignitor...Any other ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi
The furnace is 20 years old, there is a pvc pipe, and a metal pipe that goes out the side wall. I dont think anything goes out the chimmey except the fireplace.

Thanks


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Donovan said:


> I guess I should have mentioned that the blower motor does not appear to be spinning, it get hot when turned on, and it seems that is where the humming is coming from.
> I was also told that if the blower is stuck that no current would get to the ignitor...Any other ideas.
> 
> Thanks


You either have something blocking your intake, exhaust or the motor is dead. If you don't see anything remove the draft inducer (blower as you call it) and try to spin it by hand. Another poster recently found something dead in theirs. Until you get this working your ignition sequence cannot continue.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Donovan said:


> I guess I should have mentioned that the blower motor does not appear to be spinning, it get hot when turned on, and it seems that is where the humming is coming from.
> I was also told that if the blower is stuck that no current would get to the ignitor...Any other ideas.
> 
> Thanks


There are two blowerrs. One blows air into the home. The other is made of plastic and is connected to the PVC pipe exhaust.

Where does the metal pipe connect to?


----------



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys .

I stand corrected it is the draft inducer that is in question. It gets hot when turned on, and hums as if stuck. Also it is plastic and connected to pvc pipe as you described.

Just a question here when you say check the intake and exhaust, do you mean outside of the house where the pipes come in? Because this problen started last spring,and we have had problem with Robins building nest in every nook they can find here in Michigan. I will check them and if nothing there remove the unit to see if it spins. Are these units rebuildable, or are they just remove and replace?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Since I am in Mi as well I have to say I know of no furnace that if properly installed uses a metal pipe to bring in fresh air, which i have to assume it is since you confirmed you have PVC as an exhaust.

Shed some light on this as it can lead to severe ramifications and is a code violation of the first magnitude. That furnace was AGA approvved with only PVC for intake air and exhaust, nothing else.


No the forced draft blower is not rebuildable.


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Donovan said:


> Just a question here when you say check the intake and exhaust, do you mean outside of the house where the pipes come in?


Yes, start with the easiest things first.



Donovan said:


> Are these units rebuildable, or are they just remove and replace?


Usually sold as an entire assembly.


----------



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah now I see there are two PVC pipes one going into the Draft inducer.

I removed the unit after checking outside, stuck my finger in and turned the propeller. It turned Ok. hooked it back up, nothing happened.
took it back off, turned it some more, hooked it back up, it started squeaking and turning slowly, then it took off. It didnt appear to be seized or anything when I moved it with my finger.

The new ignitor glowed and the burners lit up. 
So now I know that I will have to replace the Draft inducer. Which is a great help since I had No idea what the problem could be.

I can hear the furnace working and every so often I hear that squeaking noise from the draft Inducer.

Thanks you very much.


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Glad to hear you found the problem. Just another warn out motor.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't wait to hear him come back crabbin' how much that puppy cost.:no:


----------



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I dont want to keep you waiting.
I checked some prices last night..$188 minimum,up to $369 plus shipping.
Expensive, but well worth it if it gets my wife off my back, and keeps my kids warm.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL couldn't resist that little pun. You acutally got a good price on it for 188.00.

Good luck friend.


----------



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

*Same old problem*

I got my new Inducer, hooked it up, turned it on, the ignitor lit up the furnace when on and I was a hero. After about 30 minutes I heard that same old squeaking, kinda like a rusty wheel turning. The furnace flame shut off but the inducer keep running. It was pretty hot(the draft inducer motor) when I checked back at about 45 minutes after the furnace lit up. I turned the furnace switch off so it could cool off and waited. when it was cooled I turned the switch on the inducer kicked on. but the ignitor didnt light up just like before I got the new motor. Any Ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

You got an LED on the furnace board?

You could try to jump the pressure switch.


----------



## Donovan (Oct 23, 2008)

No I dont have an LED.

I will try to jump the pressure switch, Im going to recheck the intake and exhaust tomorrow because I noticed that when the motor was loosened a little that air came out from the exhaust end much more stronger when on. However I could feel a cold draft coming through the intake at the top of the furnace, unless there could be restriction somewhere else in the furnace. 

Thanks.


----------

